# Klaerschlamm



## samorai (3. Dez. 2019)

Wenn ich das Abfischen in den Naturteichen in den MkB's  beobachte, ist da sehr viel Schlamm zu gange.
Ich frage mich wie oder wodurch er zu stande kommt.
Nahrhaft kann ich mir nur im  zusammen Spiel mit Schlickwuermer vorstellen, da ja Koi Karpfen Allesfresser sind. 


Ne einfache Lösung hätte ich vielleicht im Petto, bin aber gespannt ob der eine oder andere User mehr dazu sagen kann.


----------



## troll20 (4. Dez. 2019)

Guten Morgen Ron.

Kannst du  mal den Begriff "Klärschlamm" für uns aus deiner Sicht definieren. 
Nicht das wieder von ganz verschiedenen Sachen geredet wird. Wie zB das Zeugs aus der Güllereinigung welches dann nur noch zur Gaserzeugung dient


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Dez. 2019)

Hi Ron,

und was heißt die Abkürzung bei "Naturteichen in den  MkB s"

MfG Frank


----------



## ralph_hh (4. Dez. 2019)

Ich versteh den ganzen Beitrag nicht...
Was hat die Frage, ob Schlickwürmer für Kois nahrhaft sind, damit zu tun, wie der Schlick zustande kommt?


----------



## samorai (4. Dez. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Naturteichen in den MkB s"



Modern Koi Blogs. 

Warum ist der Schlamm so wichtig?

Zwischen 40 & 80 cm hoch.

Dagegen in Deutschland :
Oh, da liegt ein Blatt auf dem Grund, warum wird es nicht abgesaugt?
Ist meine Anlage zu klein (Filter & Pumpen).

Aus der Warte betrachtet.


----------



## troll20 (4. Dez. 2019)

Na ja. Da hast ja eine Frage in den Raum gebracht die eventuell ein eigenständiges Thema incl. Diskussion enthält. 
Kann das ein Mod u.U. abtrennen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Dez. 2019)

Hi Ron,

woher der Schlamm in Weihern/ablaßbaren Fischteichen mit Koibesatz (wenn mit Technik wie Filteranlagen bestückt sind ja auch keine "Naturteiche"  kommt läßt sich ja sehr leicht beantworten. Koi werden im allgemeinen stark gefüttert und sch..... dementsprechend auch viel da die pflanzlichen Futterhauptbestandteile nur zum kleinen Teil verwertet werden. Staub wirden eingeweht bzw. von Regen ausgewaschen - kann bei trockenen Äckern rundum sogar recht viel sein - verrottende Pflanzenrerste im Wasser ect.  Die Koi wühlen ja auch im Bodengrund und die aufgeschwemmten Partikel sammeln sich in Folge in der Tiefe weil Stillgewässer dort am strömungsärmsten sind usw.

in meinem "Naturteich sorgten die nur handvoll Koi - 2 "Asagi" um 50cm und 5 kleine "Shusui" -  der Eintrag von außen und das Seerosenlaub jährlich für Schlamm von >10cm auf den 8qm2 der 1,6m Tiefenzone, und das trotz "humaner" Fütterung .

MfG Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Dez. 2019)

Na dann bringe ich Mal das ein
Zitat:
"Ebenso ist es mit dem Bodengrund, warum entwickeln die Koi
in den Mudponds in Japan die besten Farben, weil sie dort bei der Nahrungssuche
auf dem Teichboden permanent auch kleine Mengen an Tonerde mit aufnehmen. Diese
enthält neben Kleinstlebewesen auch Spurenelemente die der Koi benötigt."
Naturteich ----Tonerde !!!-----nix K-schlamm !
Der Rest zum nachlesen
https://www.koi-hobby.de/alles_ueber_koi/pflege_von_koi/koipflege_teil_1.html


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Dez. 2019)

Hi Andre,

hinzu kommt ja auch das die "Färbung" Fischen auch als Komunikationsmittel dient. Wenns Wasser daher net glasklar ist muß die Färbung verstärkt werden damit Artgenossen auch sieht was "Fisch sagen will" (augenorientierte Fressfeinde sehen einen da dann trotz auffälliger Färbung nicht gut)

ist bei Salmlern ja auch gut bekannt. In sehr hellen Becken bleiben sie aus "Tarnungsgründen und Streß" blasser als z.B in einem mit Erlenzapfen, Laub ect  schön braunstichigen Becken

MfG Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Dez. 2019)

Hi Frank !
Ist schon klar ,  Farben bei Fischen !
Ich wollte aber auf den Schlamm eingehen !
Koi --- Karpfen - natürliches Habitat --- Gründelfisch !

Die Japaner achten schon auf ihre Fische !


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2019)

He Leute erstmal Danke für eure Antworten.

Ja, die Überschrift ist etwas unglücklich gewählt, aber der japanische Schlamm in den Mudponds bringt die Synapsen erheblich durcheinander. 

Na ja eventuell ist so etwas wie "Teichmineralien" besser. 
Frage an die Admin's zur Änderung? 

Danke! 

Wenn Mineralien so gut für Fische. Wasser und Pflanzen ist, warum wird darüber viel zu wenig gesprochen /geschrieben? 

Wie es der Zufall so will hatte ich dieses Jahr mal Teichmineralien bei einem billigen Anbieter gekauft. 
Natürlich ist es schwer für mich im Supermarkt an einer Teich Ecke vorbei zu kommen ohne das die neugierigen Augen was entdecken. 
  
Zum Anfang sprich Frühjahr des Jahres geschah erstmal gar nichts. Leider habe ich es daraufhin wieder eingestellt. 
Jetzt als Fazit zum Ende der diesjährigen Saison ist mir schon aufgefallen das alles einen Tick besser ist. 
Im nächsten Jahr wird die Kur dann länger dauern. 

Wer hat denn noch Erfahrungen mit Teichmineralien gesammelt und mit welchen Produkten, die Palette ist bestimmt groß.


----------

